# XD9Sub vs Service Model...



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone have pics or a way with the XD9SC with mag extension next to Pearce Extension...In a Glock it didnt seem to make much a difference in concealment but Pearce Extension looks smaller on the XD9SC...So is it going to be the same case here i went through on the G23 and G27?Its mainly a concern for this gun will be for my girlfriend.....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't have any pics but ... the 10-round mag with a Pearce is almost as long as the 16-round mag with grip extension *at the front*. The Pearce then goes up and back (providing rest for the pinky finger and then "retreating" since the extra length at the back is not needed) and it becomes much shorter than the 16-round mag in that regard. The 16-round mag is the same length throughout so you have a long grip the whole time instead of the grip being tapered.

Having carried a XD40 service and then switching to the XD9SC last spring, I find that even with the Pearce, the SC is easier to conceal than the full-size.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks in some of the pics i seen that the Pearce Grip its smaller than the Glocks.My girlfriend and i both can almost put our whole hand on the gun with flush mag so being the Pearce Grip is shorter on the XD than others that should work out well..Also i agree with the SC is more concealable...You think it wouldnt be that much difference but i tried what appeared to be a minimal decrease in size became a increase in concealability between a Gloc 23 and Glock 27...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

XD9SC w/ Pearce Grip Ext
XD45 Compact
XD45 Tactical...

Side-by-side-by-side.

The frame on the Tactical and the Service are identical (interchangable)

Jeff

XD9SC/XD45Compact/XD45Tactical)
















XD9SC and XD45 Service


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

In there first pic the SC looks just as long with the Mag extension.In the scond pick it looks longer with the extension and same size as the Service model even if the extension was taken away.It almost looks the same way that the subcompact in SA is like Glock.If you add the mag extension on the Glock there not going to be really that much difference in size but can make a difference in concealing them...


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

These are really great pics. Anyone else notice in pic 2, you can see the manufacturers stamp stating "Made in Croatia?"

Not sure I want to buy an XD now.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

plentyofpaws said:


> These are really great pics. Anyone else notice in pic 2, you can see the manufacturers stamp stating "Made in Croatia?"
> 
> Not sure I want to buy an XD now.


That's because before the XD was the XD it was the HS2000. Springfield bought the rights to it and re-named it the XD. The gun has always been made in Croatia. The fact that it's made in Croatia doesn't make it any worse quuality. But if you want to discount a gun simply because of where it's made and not based on the numerous satisfied owners and its reliability, that's your loss.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*back off*



Todd said:


> That's because before the XD was the XD it was the HS2000. Springfield bought the rights to it and re-named it the XD. The gun has always been made in Croatia. The fact that it's made in Croatia doesn't make it any worse quuality. But if you want to discount a gun simply because of where it's made and not based on the numerous satisfied owners and its reliability, that's your loss.


Thanks for the history lesson. Didn't have to be quite so rude. I was born and raised in Springfiled Armory's backyard. And was not aware that they produced weapons anywhere, but Springfeild!!!!!

Sorry I was stupid.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Would you really not buy one because it's made in Croatia? How about a Glock? Just curious.

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Jeff: Not saying I wouldn't buy, heck I own a Glock, Austria and a Sig, Germany. No telling where my EAA Witness P was made.

I just had not realized that Springfield Armory made any weapons outside the USA. Silly me. I actually still have a XD SC9 on my wish list.

I am contemplating trading my EAA towards the purchase of a 1911.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

hi im drummer03 said:


> In there first pic the SC looks just as long with the Mag extension.In the scond pick it looks longer with the extension and same size as the Service model even if the extension was taken away.It almost looks the same way that the subcompact in SA is like Glock.If you add the mag extension on the Glock there not going to be really that much difference in size but can make a difference in concealing them...


Look at the first pic, the gun on the far right (the full size frame), and the far left, the XDSC. The difference at the butt end is huge. This is the part of a gun that "prints", as most people carry with a forward cant. True, the front edge is only a bit shorter, but this is where you need grip length for your pinky. This gun is shown in my large hands in my avatar. The full-size frame sticks a good INCH more out from your hip... The difference between noticable, and not noticable. For CC, I would DEFINATELY recommend the SC.

I no longer own either 45ACP in the pics, as I shoot my new M&P 9mm Pro eries in competition, and carry the 9mm XD9SC. I see no advantage carrying the bigger guns. And the XD45 Compact was a test, vs the XD9SC. For accuracy with speed, and for weight, the XD9SC won hands down... The XD45C got sold.

JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

plentyofpaws said:


> Thanks for the history lesson. Didn't have to be quite so rude.


Rude? Rude? I was simply giving you some background information on the pistol you were supposedly interested in purchasing. Sorry for trying to help. I didn't realize telling you the XD was the HS2000 and has always made in Croatia was rude. WTH?!!?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sorry Todd*



Todd said:


> Rude? Rude? I was simply giving you some background information on the pistol you were supposedly interested in purchasing. Sorry for trying to help. I didn't realize telling you the XD was the HS2000 and has always made in Croatia was rude. WTH?!!?


I was not the one asking about purchasing, like you, I was just replying to Drummer03. Just made an observation. I think is was the line of wanting to discount buying it becasue of where its made is my loss. Or something to that affect.

I was actually shocked to see the "Made in Croatia." Never realized SA made guns outside the country. And I did appreciate the history lesson. My misunderstanding, sorry.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

plentyofpaws said:


> I think is was the line of wanting to discount buying it becasue of where its made is my loss. Or something to that affect.


That wasn't meant to be rude either, just a simple statement that it would be a loss to eliminate the gun from your short list because of where it was made.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

That's cool! I've owned some guns that were made in places I never knew existed and yet they turned out to be pretty good pieces. Didn't have the craftmanship or polish, but when I squeezed the trigger they all went bang. Again, Croatia surprised me!


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Look at the first pic, the gun on the far right (the full size frame), and the far left, the XDSC. The difference at the butt end is huge. This is the part of a gun that "prints", as most people carry with a forward cant. True, the front edge is only a bit shorter, but this is where you need grip length for your pinky. This gun is shown in my large hands in my avatar. The full-size frame sticks a good INCH more out from your hip... The difference between noticable, and not noticable. For CC, I would DEFINATELY recommend the SC.
> 
> I no longer own either 45ACP in the pics, as I shoot my new M&P 9mm Pro eries in competition, and carry the 9mm XD9SC. I see no advantage carrying the bigger guns. And the XD45 Compact was a test, vs the XD9SC. For accuracy with speed, and for weight, the XD9SC won hands down... The XD45C got sold.
> 
> JeffWard


what is the round bump on the bottom of the SC?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> what is the round bump on the bottom of the SC?


In this picture?









If so, it's the mag extension. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeh that one...Hmm which extension is that? I though they didnt bulge down,just had the front part...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Yeh that one...Hmm which extension is that? I though they didnt bulge down,just had the front part...


It's a pearce, and I'm pretty sure it's concave, it just looks like a "bulge" in the picture.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It's a pearce, and I'm pretty sure it's concave, it just looks like a "bulge" in the picture.:smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


Do you think the difference in the SC w/ Mag extension is much more compact than the service model?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Do you think the difference in the SC w/ Mag extension is much more compact than the service model?


Those aren't my pictures as you probably already know (different Jeff here :mrgreen but I'd say yes, it is more compact and easier to conceal. As _JeffWard_ said above:



JeffWard said:


> The difference at the butt end is huge. This is the part of a gun that "prints", as most people carry with a forward cant.


This is very true. The butt is the part of the gun that typically prints. Honestly, I don't see a reason to purchase a Service model. I had the Service and SC and just recently sold my Service. The SC comes with a 16-round magazine that makes the grip the exact same length as the Service model. I didn't personally notice any accuracy difference between my SC and Service models (for some reason, I actually shot the SC better and i'm not the only one to experience this). I would just purchase the SC if I were you. The best part about that is, you can find out the difference in concealability very easily! You'd have the extended mag (service length grip) and just purchase a pearce extension for the short mag. Then you would definitely notice the difference in concealability and could test it both ways. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Although if i go with the SC and put a mag extension on the front weill be the same just not the back.Althoug unlike the Glocks im looking at 1 inch difference in length as opposed to 1/2 inch...


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

XD9SC can anyone list the width of the grip/gun? I'm interested in a 9mm subcompact but I don't want a glock width gun. I need something narrower
and more on par with a kahr width. So how does the XD9SC measure up?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The Pearce Grip Extension on the XD doesn't add magazine capacity.

You can trim/shave the extension to better fit you. http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/hs2000-sa-xd-accessories/41366-pearce-grip-extension-reduced.html


----------

